# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  At Nikolla Marku: Kisha greke, repart ushtarak për të pushtuar popuj

## Genti..

At Nikolla Marku: Kisha greke, repart ushtarak për të pushtuar popuj :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 



*Kisha Autoqefale Kombëtare Shqipe në Elbasan para pak kohësh ka dënuar thirrjet histerike të bëra në meshën e mbajtur në Janinë të Greqisë për çlirimin e Vorio-Epirit nga shqiptarët.*

Gjatë një interviste për gazetën “Idea” prifti i kishës “Shën Mëria”, at Nikolla Marku, kërkoi një ballafaqim televiziv me peshkopin grek Anastas Janullatos. 

At Nikolla kërkoi reagimin e klasës politike shqiptare që vazhdon të heshtë ndaj nëpërkëmbjes që po i bëhet shqiptarëve nga kisha greke. Kleriku u shpreh se politika e shtetit grek dhe kisha ortodokse greke janë të pandara në drejtim të qëndrimeve shoviniste të shtetit dhe kishës ortodokse shqiptare.

"Kisha Ortodokse e Elbasanit e Pavarur 'Shën Mëria' asnjëherë s’e ka njohur autoritetin e peshkopit Janullatos, i cili me pa  të drejtë ka uzurpuar fronin e kishës Autoqefale Kombëtare Shqiptare. Ai nuk është një kryepeshkop, por një agjent i shërbimeve sekrete greke, shumë i pompuar nga disa dekorata të marra në disa shtete të botës. Kur vjen në Shqipëri i tregon ato dhe thotë: 'Duhet të më besoni, unë jam i caktuari i Perëndisë për grigjen shqiptare', në një kohë kur është shkelur neni i artë i kishës Ortodokse mbarëbotërore, sipas të cilës çdo kryepeshkop, peshkop dhe të gjithë ata që mirëmbajnë kishën ortodokse duhet të jenë prej gjaku gjuhe, kombësie të atij vendi ku ligjëron. Këtu duhet të jenë shqiptarët. A e meriton ai këtë post? Kur kanë kaluar 20 vite demokraci dhe rindërtim të kishës ortodokse dhe fryrja e tij si kapedan i kishës nuk ka të mbaruar unë shtroj pyetjet kush është fajtor klasa politike, populli apo shejtani?", theksoi At Nikolla. 

Sipas tij, gjithmonë Greqia ka patur pretendime territoriale për Shqipërinë duke i mëshuar termit Vorio-Epir.  At Nikolla vlerësoi se këto thirrje histerike që bëhen në kishën greke transformojnë mesazhin hyjnor të Zotit.
http://zgjohushqiptar.blogspot.com/2...ke-repart.html

----------


## cool_shqype

thenie e bukur kjo....

----------


## mesia4ever

Po te ishin krejt shqiptaret te nje mendje sikur ky prift shume me mire do i kishim punet.

----------


## Ziti

i duhet pune e madhe ketij priftit nga elbasani.
vetem kisha te tilla mund te mbrojne te drejtat e shqiptareve sepse xhamia na paraqet neper bote si arab.

----------


## ilia spiro

> At Nikolla Marku: Kisha greke, repart ushtarak për të pushtuar popuj
> 
> 
> 
> *Kisha Autoqefale Kombëtare Shqipe në Elbasan para pak kohësh ka dënuar thirrjet histerike të bëra në meshën e mbajtur në Janinë të Greqisë për çlirimin e Vorio-Epirit nga shqiptarët.*
> 
> Gjatë një interviste për gazetën Idea prifti i kishës Shën Mëria, at Nikolla Marku, kërkoi një ballafaqim televiziv me peshkopin grek Anastas Janullatos. 
> 
> At Nikolla kërkoi reagimin e klasës politike shqiptare që vazhdon të heshtë ndaj nëpërkëmbjes që po i bëhet shqiptarëve nga kisha greke. Kleriku u shpreh se politika e shtetit grek dhe kisha ortodokse greke janë të pandara në drejtim të qëndrimeve shoviniste të shtetit dhe kishës ortodokse shqiptare.
> ...


Gjithsesi, po i pergjigjem temes:
Nikolla Marku eshte nje njeri i veshur me rroba te zeza, dhe s`eshte as Prift dhe aq me pak perfaqesues i Kishes Shqiptare sikurse pretendon ai..Kjo sepse Kisha Orthodhokse ka kanonet e veta dhe statutin e vet..ky sèshte gje tjeter vecse nje percares qe fatkeqesisht e pame edhe me ndonje intelektual prane.....(s`po ja permend emrin)...pervec kesaj eshte uzurpues i Kishes se "Shen Marise", qe megjithate toleranca e Kryepiskopit ka bere qe te mos nderhyhet me mjete ligjore ndaj tij....
Nuk po merrem me Kishen Greke, pasi segmente te papastra ekzistojne kudo,...por pergojosja dhe sulmi i hapur ndaj Kryepiskopit Anastas, prej ketij,..vetem se nuk iu dhe mundesia per karriere...eshte shkaku i sulmeve te tij dhe jo pseudonacionalizmi i tij...  
se cili eshte Kryepiskopi Anastas per Shqiperine, kjo s`ka nevoje per t`u propaganduar, boll shkoni ne  www.orthodoxalbania.org dhe shikoni, pasi veprat jane sheshit...
per cfare akuzohet eshte teresisht qesharake, propagande pseudonacionaliste e disa qarqeve, thjesht per pushtet dhe jo se u dhimbet vatani...

----------


## HEN-RI

* At Nikoll Markun , e njoh nga afer dhe eshte nje person shume realist dhe shpirt madh,por fatekeqesisht nuk ja ve veshin njeri fjaleve te tije pasi eshte politika  ajo qe ve vulen ne shqiperi.*

----------


## yllbardh

> Kisha Ortodokse e Elbasanit e Pavarur "Shën Mëria"


Drita depërton edhe errësirën më të dendur.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Gjithsesi, po i pergjigjem temes:
> Nikolla Marku eshte nje njeri i veshur me rroba te zeza, dhe s`eshte as Prift dhe aq me pak perfaqesues i Kishes Shqiptare sikurse pretendon ai..
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Kjo sepse Kisha Orthodhokse ka kanonet e veta dhe statutin e vet
> 			
> 		
> ...


une nuk jam shume ne brendesi te qeshtjeve fetare ortodokse por nga sa di une me status eshte qe ne krye te saj duhet te jete nje shqiptar..pse duhet te quhet  '' shqiptare '' kur ne krye te saj eshte nje grek ???..une kam degjuar nje lloj justifikimi per ate qe ne kohen kur u krijua kisha autoqefale ne vitin 90 nuk kishte autoritet te larte i shkolluar per kete pune per ta drejtuar kishen dhe u caktua hiresia e tij anastas..por jan 22 vjet pas 90 dhe nuk u be asnje djal shqiptar i afte per ta drejtuar kete komunitet..nuk e di por me duket se ka hile brenda por gjithsesi eshte problem i komunitetit ortodoks..nese ky komunitet do ishte i bashkuar dhe koshient e kishte perzene me kohe nga kryesimi hiresine e tij janullatos..duket se edhe ky komunitet eshte i perqare siq jane te perqara te gjitha fete ne shqiperi dhe bote..thjeshte lufte politike edhe brenda religjioneve....

----------


## iliria e para

Kisha ortodokse udheheqet nga greket dhe grekofilet.
Xhamite udheheqen nga turko dhe arabofilet.
Kisha katolike udheheqet nga Romakofilet.
Keto do te jene shkatrrimi i kombit shqiptar.

----------


## Principat

> Kisha ortodokse udheheqet nga greket dhe grekofilet.
> Xhamite udheheqen nga turko dhe arabofilet.
> Kisha katolike udheheqet nga Romakofilet.
> Keto do te jene shkatrrimi i kombit shqiptar.


dhe ... githe keta jane agjente special qe veprojne per interesat e shtetit te tyre (jo shqiptare)

----------


## Kermilli

> une nuk jam shume ne brendesi te qeshtjeve fetare ortodokse por nga sa di une me status eshte qe ne krye te saj duhet te jete nje shqiptar..pse duhet te quhet  '' shqiptare '' kur ne krye te saj eshte nje grek ???..une kam degjuar nje lloj justifikimi per ate qe ne kohen kur u krijua kisha autoqefale ne vitin 90 nuk kishte autoritet te larte i shkolluar per kete pune per ta drejtuar kishen dhe u caktua hiresia e tij anastas..por jan 22 vjet pas 90 dhe nuk u be asnje djal shqiptar i afte per ta drejtuar kete komunitet..nuk e di por me duket se ka hile brenda por gjithsesi eshte problem i komunitetit ortodoks..nese ky komunitet do ishte i bashkuar dhe koshient e kishte perzene me kohe nga kryesimi hiresine e tij janullatos..duket se edhe ky komunitet eshte i perqare siq jane te perqara te gjitha fete ne shqiperi dhe bote..thjeshte lufte politike edhe brenda religjioneve....


Nuk eshte fare ,ceshtje e komunitetit Ortodoks, por *ESHTE CESHTJE KOMBETARE*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Kam degjuar qe Nikolla Marku nuk eshte pjese e KOASH

----------


## Milkway

O Ilia o b!th zi po si ste vjen turp te lartesosh nje m.t si Janulla ? Po ndoshta te gjithe jeni njashtu . 

A ka mbet ndonje ortodoks si duhet perveq ketyre te Kishes Shen Meria ?

----------


## iliria e para

> O Ilia o b!th zi po si ste vjen turp te lartesosh nje m.t si Janulla ? Po ndoshta te gjithe jeni njashtu . 
> 
> A ka mbet ndonje ortodoks si duhet perveq ketyre te Kishes Shen Meria ?


Ne ende jemi nen sundimin e te huajve.Nuk e di se a do te çlirohemi ndonjehere se na e kan okupuar edhe trurin?

----------


## Principat

Disa qe thon se Nikolla Marku nuk eshte Prift se nuk e kane zgjedh te jete i tille ... hmm duke e pare se fete udheheqen nga jo shqipetaret, si mendoni ju ta zgjedhin Prift nje shqiptare ?!

Binduni nje here e mire! se keta udheheqesit e feve jane agjente te huaj, punojne sipas interesave te shtetit te tyre! ... veq urrejtje mes shqiptareve nxisin!! na shtyen te veprojme kunder kombit, atedheut tone!!

P.s. shpresoj te dali dhe ndonji Hoxhe shqiptar me ide te tille, e ti largojme keta faqezinje qe nxisin veq urrejtje mes shqipraresh, qe besimin me politike na e perzijne!! (arma me e forte e armikut kjo e fundit)

----------


## Nuh Musa

mirdita, 

Eshte e patjetersueshme qe komuniteti orthodoks shqiptare te fitoje PAMVARESI te plote !!!, fundi i fundit jam dakor qe edhe arka shtetnore ti ndihmoje, vetemse mos behen te mvarur nga leket e kishave joshqiptare.....

Besimtaret duhet ta xhveshin figuren e kryepeshkoput nga petku hyjnore. Ate ja ngjesin vetvetes per ti manipuluar besimtaret ndergjegjesisht, simbolika eshte mjet manipulues.....te cilin ne menyre te paskrupullt e shfrytezojn fatkeqsisht te gjithe kishat !!!, natyrisht se nuk jam kunder miqesive !!!

Baba i kishes orthodokse shqiptare dhe i asaj katholike eshte TIRANA....as vatikani, as konstantinopoja....

tung

PS: jo, bashkesia islame nuk ka baba te huaj, shoqerite muslimane nuk njohin institut suprem boterore.....kane pamvaresi te plote !!!, hoxhollaret nuk na zgjedh as mekka e as medina......

----------


## milanistja_el

> Kisha ortodokse udheheqet nga greket dhe grekofilet.
> Xhamite udheheqen nga turko dhe arabofilet.
> *Kisha katolike udheheqet nga Romakofilet.*
> Keto do te jene shkatrrimi i kombit shqiptar.


Kisha katolike ne Shqiperi i ka te gjithe ipeshkevinjte shqiptar ose me origjine shqiptare.
Ritet fetare behen ne gjuhen shqipe.
Mund te thuash se jane romakofil per arsye se studiojne ne Rome. Ndoshta kjo eshte e vertete pasi ende jemi mbrapa me Institutin Teologjik edhe pse ne Shkoder vitet e fundit kemi edhe nje Institut Teologjik te Jezuiteve qe po pasurohet gjithmone e me teper me shqiptare.

Persa i perket Kishes "Shen Meria" ne kalane e qytetit te Elbasanit une personalisht mendoj se At Nikolla Marku ka shume te drejte. Per ata qe nuk e dine ne Kishen Shen Meria riti ortodoks behet ne gjuhen shqipe dhe jo ne gjuhen greke.

----------


## iliria e para

Nuh Musa:


> PS: jo, bashkesia islame nuk ka baba te huaj, shoqerite muslimane nuk njohin institut suprem boterore.....kane pamvaresi te plote !!!, hoxhollaret nuk na zgjedh as mekka e as medina......





I zgjedh grushti.


ilia spiro:


> Nikolla Marku eshte nje njeri i veshur me rroba te zeza, dhe s`eshte as Prift dhe aq me pak perfaqesues i Kishes Shqiptare sikurse pretendon ai..Kjo sepse Kisha Orthodhokse ka kanonet e veta dhe statutin e vet..ky sèshte gje tjeter vecse nje percares qe fatkeqesisht e pame edhe me ndonje intelektual prane.....(s`po ja permend emrin)...pervec kesaj eshte uzurpues i Kishes se "Shen Marise", qe megjithate toleranca e Kryepiskopit ka bere qe te mos nderhyhet me mjete ligjore ndaj tij....






ka shume kesosh.

----------


## mesia4ever

> mirdita, 
> 
> Eshte e patjetersueshme qe komuniteti orthodoks shqiptare te fitoje PAMVARESI te plote !!!, fundi i fundit jam dakor qe edhe arka shtetnore ti ndihmoje, vetemse mos behen te mvarur nga leket e kishave joshqiptare.....
> 
> Besimtaret duhet ta xhveshin figuren e kryepeshkoput nga petku hyjnore. Ate ja ngjesin vetvetes per ti manipuluar besimtaret ndergjegjesisht, simbolika eshte mjet manipulues.....te cilin ne menyre te paskrupullt e shfrytezojn fatkeqsisht te gjithe kishat !!!, natyrisht se nuk jam kunder miqesive !!!
> 
> Baba i kishes orthodokse shqiptare dhe i asaj katholike eshte TIRANA....as vatikani, as konstantinopoja....
> 
> tung
> ...


Ke hoxhe te mire e ke hoxhe te keq, ke hoxhe qe eshte patriot, predikon vellazeri me shqiptaret e besimeve tjera e ke edhe asi qe predikon diskriminim. Nuk eshte faji tek vendi, por tek mendja e personit, tek kendveshtrimi i personit qe i gjykon gjerat, hoxhe, prift, apo pastor a cka do cofte. Ai ndoshta vjen nga nje shtet arab, eshte me i mire se sa disa talebane qe i thone vetit shqiptare. Nese nje hoxhe apo prift ben aktivitete te dyshimta, atehere qellimet e tij jane politike, percarese e shume dashakeqe qe mund te cojne ne deme te pa rikoperueshme. Sic eshte rasti me kete hoxhen qe e shan Gjergj Kastriotin e Nene Terezen vetem se nuk ishin myslimane, e ky ben percarje, pra sjelle fryme percarese tek shqiptaret pasi lendon shume njerez qe i takojne besimit perkates por edhe kombit perkates. Shqiptaret e Kosoves nuk kane hanger plumba e dajak 100 vjet per me ardh nje njeri nga Arabia me te sjelle percarje e diskriminim edhe me te madh se sa qe ka bere Serbia. Jeni duke gabu shume se me dhune nuk shkohet askund.

----------


## yllbardh

> Ke hoxhe te mire e ke hoxhe te keq, ke hoxhe qe eshte patriot, predikon vellazeri me shqiptaret e besimeve tjera e ke edhe asi qe predikon diskriminim. Nuk eshte faji tek vendi, por tek mendja e personit, tek kendveshtrimi i personit qe i gjykon gjerat, hoxhe, prift, apo pastor a cka do cofte. *Ai ndoshta vjen nga nje shtet arab, eshte me i mire se sa disa talebane qe i thone vetit shqiptare.* Nese nje hoxhe apo prift ben aktivitete te dyshimta, atehere qellimet e tij jane politike, percarese e shume dashakeqe qe mund te cojne ne deme te pa rikoperueshme. Sic eshte rasti me kete hoxhen qe e shan Gjergj Kastriotin e Nene Terezen vetem se nuk ishin myslimane, e ky ben percarje, pra sjelle fryme percarese tek shqiptaret pasi lendon shume njerez qe i takojne besimit perkates por edhe kombit perkates. Shqiptaret e Kosoves nuk kane hanger plumba e dajak 100 vjet per me ardh nje njeri nga Arabia me te sjelle percarje e diskriminim edhe me te madh se sa qe ka bere Serbia. Jeni duke gabu shume se me dhune nuk shkohet askund.


Këtu gabohesh shumë. Se më mirë të keshë një shqiptarë të "keq" se sa dhjetë arab ose grekër të "mirë", që vetëm se presin shansin që ta bëjnë gropën, si ai ujku me lëkurë të delmes që shitet si i mirë por prapë se prapë ujk është.

----------

